# question about hosting



## yayphotos3 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi I'm looking into buying an account at a professional photo hosting site.  I don't want it to be something in-depth and crazy and addicting like deviantart, but something simple that offers a lot of memory and an easily-accessible format.  

What do you use?

And does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Artemis (Feb 26, 2005)

Well...I simply use my own host...and if you join Darkroompros.com, and win one of our compitiions, we will soon allow image hosting at our site (Im still having a few probs with bits and bobs)


----------



## ahelg (Feb 26, 2005)

I truly recommend a host called simply be hosted at www.simplybehosted.com. I've used them for almost two years and they are teriffic. All my questions have been answered within 30-minutes, whatever the time of day.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 26, 2005)

I use www.omniearn.com  they are great. never had any trouble with them - and fairly decent pricing.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 26, 2005)

While I'm sure those are great hosts, I'm not quite sure that's what yayphotos is looking for. It doesn't sound to me like he'd have the technical knowledge to set up a website or a photo gallery cgi script if need be. I would suggest a host that does specifically image hosting.

Pbase offers 200 megs of image hosting for $23 a year. 

Photo Bucket offers unmetered image hosting for $25 a year.

Smug Mug offers unmetered image hosting for $29 a year. It also has features for printing your photos.

If you have a mac, you might want to use your .mac account. I hear that it has great homepage/gallery building tools.

Now if you do know a little about web design or know someone who does, I definately suggest going with a host like the above folks have listed and using something like Coppermine or Gallery or 4images or Singapore to manage your pictures. You'll ultimately have more control over how things look and what features you have. But they will take more time and dedication, and do take a certain level of tech know-how to set up.


----------



## rprimeau95 (Jun 8, 2007)

how many use something like ifp3.com

I love what they offer but not sure if I can afford the 240 up front which makes it 20.00 a month, otherwise if you don't pay the year in advance it is 30.00 a month which is more that I can afford at the moment anyone know of another place that offers such features? 

I have a photobucket, shutterfly, mpix, fliker and a few others but none of these offer what ifp3 does, the cart, the shadow boxes the ability to price out your photos, the ability to set up per customer their actual photos to view from their home with a pass code and they can order form home. I like this feature the best.

If anyone knows of another host similar please let me know


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry rprimeau95 I have never seen one like that before...

I am now with a host called jumba which cost me about $60AU a year... They have what is called fantastico which comes with lots of scripts. So website builders, photo galleries, shopping carts, etc..

So if you have some basic website knowledge then you could use something like that and use their tools to make a site


----------

